# faire du mac sous un PC avec X11 ?



## rodgeur31 (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai un PC sous Linux (Ubuntu)  et un Imac G5,
j'aimerai mettre en place un serveur X11 sous MAC pour pouvoir utiliser le PC sous Linux comme Terminal X
Est ce que quelqu'un à déjà fait ce genre de chose et sais comment configurer et lancer le serveur X11 d'Apple ?

je crois qu'il faut modifier un certains  nombre de fichiers tel que Xservers, xdm-config, Xaccess
mais je n'ai pas trouver de doc trés clair sur ce sujet
si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne ou bien me filer des liens sur le sujet....

Merci Beaucoup.


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Janvier 2006)

'soir et bienvenue sur Macgé,

[mode pas sur]
X11 sur mac est une émulation... donc, le moteur d'affichage n'est pas comme sous linux un serveur X (à ne pas confondre avec la lessive X ©les Nuls).
[/mode pas sur]


[mode déjà fait]
Par contre, l'inverse est possible: utiliser ton énumlation X11 du mac pour lancer des applis du PC. 
[mode déjà fait]


Si quelqu'un peut passer dans le coin pour confirmer.... l'est tard et je vais me coucher....


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2006)

X11 n'est pas émulé sur un Mac. Il y a plusieurs serveurs disponibles (dont le très classique XFree) mais autant utiliser celui fourni par Apple car il est mieux intégré au système d'affichage classique de Mac OS X.

Quant à afficher une application sur une autre machine : lorsque tu lances une application X11, elle cherche un _display_ sur lequel s'afficher. Par défaut la valeur est ":0.0", équivalente à "127.0.0.1:0.0".
Pour afficher sur un autre serveur X11, sur une machine ayant l'adresse "a.b.c.d", il faut lancer l'application, par exemple xterm :
	
	



```
xterm -display a.b.c.d:0.0
```

Personnellement, toutes mes machines ne sont accessibles qu'en ssh : en utilisant l'option -X de ssh, cela te permet de rediriger automatiquement les applications X11 distantes vers l'affichage local. Il te faudra évidemment lancer X11 en local au préalable.

Dernier point : si tu veux afficher sur une machine B une application X11 lancée sur une machine A, tu n'as besoin de lancer que le serveur X11 de la machine B.


----------



## rodgeur31 (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

je viens d'essayer le truc suivant:

je suis sur le PC linux (ubuntu) et celui ci est relié via un réseau ethernet 
adresse PC : 192.168.0.2
adresse IMAC 192.168.0.1

dans un xterm je tape :
xhost +
ensuite
je me connecte par ssh sur l'imac
ssh -X 192.168.0.1
ca marche.
par contre je n'ai pas la variable DISPLAY positionnée....

remarque : j'ai décommenter la ligne suivante dans le fichier /etc/ssh_config 
ForwardX11 yes

la je tape la ligne suivante :
xterm -display 192.168.0.2:0.0
et j'obtiens le message suivant
xterm Xt error: Can't open display: 192.168.0.2:0.0

qu'est ce que j'ai pu oublier ?
comment je peux debugger l'affaire ou est ce que quelqu'un sait quel est la procedure à appliquer ?

Merci
A+


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2006)

Si je me souviens bien, la variable DISPLAY n'est pas positionnée mais il suffit de faire "xterm" pour que cela marche (c'est le charme mystérieux de ssh  ).


----------



## ppierre (19 Janvier 2006)

rodgeur31 a dit:
			
		

> xhost +
> ensuite
> je me connecte par ssh sur l'imac
> ssh -X 192.168.0.1
> ...



Pour utiliser X par le réseau, le plus simple c'est
$ssh -X login@host
Dans ce cas, tu n'as rien à faire d'autre que lancer des logiciels. Exemple:
$ssh -X host
$mozilla-firefox &
te lance firefox sur ton écran. Il ne faut pas toucher à la variable d'environnement DISPLAY car ça bousille la transmission X sur la connexion ssh.

De même, lorqu'on utilise ssh, xhost +server ne sert à rien avec le ssh.

Remarque: le message "Can't open display: 192.168.0.2:0.0" signifie que tu ne peux pas lancer ton application X directement sur l'écran 192.168.0.2:0.0 sans passer par le ssh, tu n'as pas l'autorisation, ou autre problème.


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Janvier 2006)

La méthode de ppierre est à recommander parceque le _xhost +_ sans être parano est moins sûre que de passer par le_ ssh -X.

_Tu vas sans doute devoir aller jeter un ½il dans _/etc/sshd.conf _afin d'authoriser le «forwarding» de X si ça ne fonctionne pas par défaut.


----------



## rodgeur31 (20 Janvier 2006)

j'avais mis X11Forwarding yes dans le ficheir ssh_config
mais pas dans le fichier sshd_config !! 
et maintenant je peux lancer un xterm de l'imac sur le PC....

je croyais que je pourrais par ce biais lancer une appli Mac du style iPhoto
mais je crois que c'etait juste un reve.....
a moins que quelqu'un connaisse une solution...


----------



## GrandGibus (20 Janvier 2006)

rodgeur31 a dit:
			
		

> j'avais mis X11Forwarding yes dans le ficheir ssh_config
> mais pas dans le fichier sshd_config !!
> et maintenant je peux lancer un xterm de l'imac sur le PC....



Félicitations 




			
				rodgeur31 a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que je pourrais par ce biais lancer une appli Mac du style iPhoto
> mais je crois que c'etait juste un reve.....



D'où je parlais de _simulation_


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2006)

Là, on en revient à l'utilisation de ARD ou VNC.


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Janvier 2006)

iPhoto n'est pas une application sous X11, pour ce que tu veux faire tu vas être bon pour suivre les conseils de bompi


----------

